# Sex question in the relationship



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is uncomfortable but I have to ask this. Is it weird that a man stops sex in the middle to go to the bathroom and urinate? He came back and started again and ejaculated within 15 seconds inside of me. He then reached to clean up and I got up to go to bathroom myself (out of confusion over what just happened) and he said "where you going, I will use my hands". 

This has left me really confused because as a grown woman... This has never happened to me before. I've only had a few partners. But I would consider myself pretty hip to the whole issue. 

Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. This is a new one on me. I've never heard of a man doing that either. I've tried to think of what could be going on with him, but I got nothin'. Hopefully someone else will weigh in here. I'm sorry I couldn't help you, but I wanted to let you know you were heard.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

A full bladder can create pressure on the prostate and increase sexual tension and make a man hard more easily, but it also interfers with his ablitity to reach orgasm.

Personally I find it all but impossible to pee with a hard on though. It's comically awkward actually. 

So I'm not actually sure what he was doing in there.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

For some people, when 'ya gotta go, 'YA GOTTA GO!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

lmao, he has to PEE for gawds sake! My hubby goes to the bathroom several times, and as do I.


----------



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

I understand what you mean but I thought it was bizarre because he started to initiate... That lasted about 2 minutes and then he went to the bathroom ... Then 15 seconds later it was over. You can imagine how that might leave me confused .. Since it was such a short time period. 

It was like... WHAT sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

janesmith said:


> lmao, he has to PEE for gawds sake! My hubby goes to the bathroom several times, and as do I.


Yeah but during sex? Then instant cum afterwards?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't think of anything else but a bladder/prostate problem.

Even if he went into the bathroom, stimulated himself and came back to finish, what's the point? First, he was having intercourse for only two minutes, not enough time to be frustrated.

Then he comes back and ejaculated 15 seconds later. But if he stimulated himself in the bathroom to a point of almost ejaculating, he's have to sprint to the bed, leap in the air and land in his wife to finish in 15 seconds. I consider myself athletic and good in bed, but not THAT athletic or good. 

He had to pee.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

firsttimer25 said:


> This is uncomfortable but I have to ask this. Is it weird that a man stops sex in the middle to go to the bathroom and urinate? He came back and started again and ejaculated within 15 seconds inside of me. He then reached to clean up and I got up to go to bathroom myself (out of confusion over what just happened) and he said "where you going, I will use my hands".
> 
> This has left me really confused because as a grown woman... This has never happened to me before. I've only had a few partners. But I would consider myself pretty hip to the whole issue.
> 
> ...


This isn't your son's father is it???

To answer your question, that situation is scary weird. See there's a reason why this doesn't happen to most guys. If you gotta pee, you aren't rushing to have s3x, you do that first. If youi didn't have to pee bad enough prior to having s3x, then that feeling shouldn't jump on you worst while you are in the act. Why we are engaging in intercourse, the uretha coming from the kidney is blocked off, and the passageway coming from the testes are opened up. This is not by accident, its assuming if you are having s3x, it is to impregnate a women, plus no urine can come down at this time to mess that all up. You would think... "stoping and starting" would prolong the entire experience, not shorten it. Methinks, well perhaps he wasn't getting full pleasure from the act itself, ran to the bathroom to masterbate, brought himself as close to ejaculation as possible and then ran in and finished in you.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps you can consult a sex therapist?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Atholk said:


> Yeah but during sex? Then instant cum afterwards?


Sounds like he went in there to "help it along"


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Atholk said:


> Yeah but during sex? Then instant cum afterwards?


he will stop doing what we are doing be it intercourse or oral and say...hold on babe, i gotta go to the bathroom. I dont know about the connection yall are trying to make between peeing and cumming though. What do you think he was doing in the bathroom, jackingoff:scratchhead: The connection doesnt make sense to me. Maybe it was a coincidence and one had nothing to do with the other. Im just saying i dont think there is anything wrong with going pee, even several times during a sex session


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

firsttimer25 said:


> I understand what you mean but I thought it was bizarre because he started to initiate... That lasted about 2 minutes and then he went to the bathroom ... Then 15 seconds later it was over. You can imagine how that might leave me confused .. Since it was such a short time period.
> 
> It was like... WHAT sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did he hook you up afterwards?


----------



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes this is my husband I'm discussing. We split and I've been trying VERY hard to make the marriage work for our child's sake and my own. I'm religious and I've been really trying to avoid divorce. 

He did NOT hook me up after this happened. He always gets up to clean up and by the time he comes back ... 10 min have passed. Then he will ask "where did you go?". Honestly I'd rather just be done w it if he can't understand that this needs to benefit me too!

This is a big problem for me right now. He's gone to therapy etc .. He's really trying. Making dinner, spending time w son... You name it. But I can't help shake the fact that he can be so feminine. Yesterday we were heading to store. I said are you ready to go? He broke out in a cheer. "ready let's go!". Arm motions and kicking. I can't see my husband that way and find him sexually attractive. After the Halloween incident where he dressed in a lime green boa and my running tank top and shorts... I'm struggling!!!

How do I tell him that this is a major problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know what else you can do except tell him straight out "You don't get out of bed until I'm satisfied so do what you have to BEFORE we get started."

Also, you probably have to subtly reward his masculine behavior (sex after rebuilding the car engine) and show disapproval of his feminine behavior (walking away shaking your head after the green boa incident).


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Also "He's gone to therapy".

Have you gone together?


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

firsttimer25 said:


> Yes this is my husband I'm discussing. We split and I've been trying VERY hard to make the marriage work for our child's sake and my own. I'm religious and I've been really trying to avoid divorce.
> 
> He did NOT hook me up after this happened. He always gets up to clean up and by the time he comes back ... 10 min have passed. Then he will ask "where did you go?". Honestly I'd rather just be done w it if he can't understand that this needs to benefit me too!
> 
> ...


Just tell him!!! 

No need to tip-toe around it at this point. Something this concerning, you need to address it, it may indeed be nothing. But when i look back on what we talked about last month, and then this... there's room for concern. I don't wanna throw your baby daddy under the bus like this, because its borderline disrespect. But if he's having sexuality "concerns" sleeping with you is losing its "coup-de-grace" so he goes in the bathroom and whacks off till near completion, and jumps back in the sack and finishes inside of you like "TA-DA!!!"


----------



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I have to say that I heard him.. So ge really did have to go to the bathroom. But I just think
It's so weird! I mean... You initiate... "enter" and 15 seconds later you have to pee... And then you jump back "in" and 25 seconds later you have finished? All he said was "I'm sorry". 

I have asked several times to go to a sex therapist because he is very bad about "finishing" seconds after he started. He finally started wearing a condom to try and delay the process (my idea) but that mysteriously stopped again. 

And I have also struggled because he NEVER went down on me.. Until i brought it up. But I feel so awkward I don't even want him to try because he acts like it's a science experiment. He will stay down there forever and it ain't good! I've tried to guide him but he doesn't listen. And when he tries anything with me "manually" he just can't "get it". I've tried to show him and he just keeps trying forever! This only happened a few times when I insisted. I'd rather just pleasure myself and be done with it. I know that's not healthy but it's the truth. The whole thing is so uncomfortable for me. Should I try to help him more or just avoid it all together?

Sad part is I was with someone while we were about to divorce and the sex was amazing. Out of this world. It makes these problems REALLY difficult to deal with... But I'm trying to be patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

